
World of Warcraft perfectly predicted our coronavirus panic - oli5679
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/world-of-warcraft-coronavirus-corrupted-blood
======
oli5679
I'm posting with the article title but agree that it's a bit clickbaity.
Please change if you can think of something more moderate.

